# Utah - Best place for beginners



## wileyco2 (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm taking my family to Salt Lake City on Thursday and I'm just trying to find the best place for lessons/beginners. I've skiied before, but never boarded. Kids are 14 and 16 and have never seen snow (We are from Florida). Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Currently considering Wolf Creek, Powder Mountain, Snowbird and Brighton, but I'm open at this point. Leaning toward Wolf Creek simply for the $39 learn-a-snow-sport-month special.. Other resorts said we had to be Utah residents. Thinking thats a great 1st day deal anyway... We will be there multiple days and I wouldn't be opposed to a different resort for days 2+..

Thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice..


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

hmm... snowbird is definitely not for beginners. wouldn't go there. I'd say brighton , Park City mountain resort, and the canyons are your best bets.


----------



## Tom Selleck (Dec 6, 2010)

Definitely not Snowbird. It's among the most challenging resorts in North America. Anywhere else should be fine. Depending on where you're staying, Snow Basin could be an option. The terrain is pretty spread out, it's not crowded, and the base amenities are really nice.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

If you are staying in SLC itself Wolf Mtn is a looong drive for minimal mountain, and even longer drive home once youre tired, for SLC proper Id suggest Brighton or Solitude. Solitude has a learner lift/area thats more part of the mountain so your kids will have more of the experience. Im pretty sure brightons running some deals I remember them tweeting about some reduced prices for kids classes just today. Check their twitter feed to see whats up....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Is Snowbird really that bad? I just got back from there and it didn't strike me as particularly advanced (except for the Cirque runs, which are pretty good for getting used to steeeeeeep terrain in a safe, controlled manner).

But then again, I learned to ride at Jackson Hole, so maybe my perspective is a bit skewed....

Even so, I brought a brand new boarder down Peruvian. She went slowly (especially with all the falling), but she was never in any real danger :-/


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

January is learn to ski and ride month. Park City has some ridiculously good deals on passes, rentals, and lessons. I would call and see if they are sticking to the Utah resident thing. Wolf Creek sucks. If you come from out of state and go there you will have the wrong impression of our mountains. If you want to go somewhere affordable, Powder Mountain was ranked #1 in affordable quality resorts. You are welcome to PM me and I will give you my number if you want to talk about specifics. where you stay should be a factor too. If I don't hear from you, HAVE FUN IN UTAH!


----------



## dingsand (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Just wondering which resorts in Utah have less "flat" section. When I got caught losing momentum and in the "flat" section of a resort, I will have no choice but to unbind myself and start walking. Just want to know which resorts in Utah to avoid. I am more like an intermediate level.....
A side note, do you guys have the same problem? How do you guys avoid? (besides not losing the momentum.......)
Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Principal (Nov 7, 2010)

Wax on should be all you need. Powder Mountain has some flatter run outs, but not enough to slow you down. They just aren't thrilling. I think the Cotton Wood Canyons are tops for not having much of a flat run-out. None of the them are too bad though.


----------

